# Telefonkabel als Koaxial verwenden?



## Uwe1987 (31. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ob das Thema hier richtig ist weiß ich leider nicht, dennoch stelle ich mal meine Frage:

Ich habe im EG, 2 Leitungen (1x Lan und 1x Telefon) da mein Router im UG steht (und einen Repeater im EG über LAN versorgt) habe ich im OG trotzdem schlechten Empfang. 

Nun mein Plan: das Telefonkabel wird nicht genutzt, kann ich es als Koaxial "umklemmen"? d.h. die 4 Adrige Telefonleitung oben sowie unten auf Koaxial "umklemmen", somit könnte ich den Router im EG nutzen...

P.S. neues Kabel verlegen/Loch bohren, kommt nicht in betracht da gerade komplett Renoviert wurde...

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## derschweizer (31. Januar 2018)

Probieren geht über studieren.
Mehrere Meter wird nen Problem.
passieren kann ja nicht‘s, keine gefährliche Spannung....

Das Problem wird sein, die verschiedenen Frequenzen zu übertragen, welche sich im Kaoxialkabel zwischen der Seele,dem inneren Draht , und der äusseren Ummantelung übertragen, darum auch der weisse Füllstoff. 
Dieser optimiert das ganze.


----------



## Uwe1987 (31. Januar 2018)

mh okay, sind eigentlich nur max. 3 Meter, aber wie du sagst, Probieren.... 

p.s. 1 Test hat leider nicht geklappt.. werde es morgen nochmal versuchen :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2018)

Uwe1987 schrieb:


> das Telefonkabel wird nicht genutzt, kann ich es als Koaxial "umklemmen"?



Das kannste machen, es wird aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht funktionieren. Die Frequenzen die im Koax-Bereich verwendet werden haben in einer normalen Telefonlitze eine derart hohe Dämpfung, dass da schon nach deinen 3 Metern nichts verwertbares mehr übrig sein dürfte.


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

Ne, wenn keine Schirmung dran ist, ist das eher eine Große antenne, für sachen die du nicht haben willst


----------

